# 2012 Audit TTRS 2.5T



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Santa came early this year! This spring when I took the Passat buyback I was looking at an Audi TTRS by the time the buyback took place the cars I was looking at were no longer available. All of the other ones at that time were overpriced for the mileage on them. Found a 2012 TTRS black, which was my preferred color with 24,000km. One owner never winters driven, garage stored beauty. Car is mint no dent, scratches, or chip. The only drawback is the dealer in Moncton, NB. Car was listed as the base model but turns out it has exhaust/tech packages. So stoked can't wait to pick it up on Dec. 27th. The MK3 GTI will be going up for sale this spring. 





Mods on the car:

034 Motorsport Rear Sway Bar
034 Adjustable End Links
42 Draft Design Shifter Bushings 
Phenix Engineering Shifter Bracket Bushing
United Motorsport Stage 1 Tune 
Girodisc fully floating front discs 
Girodisc Street & Strip brake pads for the front 
034 Motorsport carbon intake
Motul 600 Brake Fluid
Stainless Steel Brake Lines
 Podi - Boost, Oil Pressure, Oil Temp. Gauge
Outdoor Car Cover 
Sach Performance Clutch
Secondary CAT removed - CTS Mid Pipes
Headlight mod - black-out, Profile Halos, Sequential DRL's, Red demon eye, bluetooth relay
Sequential mirror turn signals

Still to install:

CTS Down Pipe
Forge Intercooler
Black-out emblems


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking good. That's a pretty awesome Christmas gift to yourself :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

robotvoice said:


> Looking good. That's a pretty awesome Christmas gift to yourself :thumbup:


Thanks, that it is! What have you done to your TTRS? First thing will be wheels for mine then UM tune in the spring.


----------



## TornadoRedMK6 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks great! Very similar spec to mine I just have panther black. Have some mods on mine as well, and I’m fairly local to you as I’m in mississauga. We should try to get a little RS meet together come spring.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TornadoRedMK6 said:


> Looks great! Very similar spec to mine I just have panther black. Have some mods on mine as well, and I’m fairly local to you as I’m in mississauga. We should try to get a little RS meet together come spring.


That would be great, I usually attend Berlin Klassik at the end of the summer. You ever come out to Eurokracy? What mods have you got on yours?


----------



## TornadoRedMK6 (Oct 16, 2011)

I attended Berlin klassik 2 years ago, and eurokracy 3 years ago. I’ve got UM stage 1, KW clubsport coil overs, 034 intake, 034 rear sway, OZ superturismo LM, catless midpipes, center mufflers cut out, sport exhaust zip tie mod, 42DD shifter bushings (must have for 50$) and HPA dog bone mount. I might be missing some things lol.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TornadoRedMK6 said:


> I attended Berlin klassik 2 years ago, and eurokracy 3 years ago. I’ve got UM stage 1, KW clubsport coil overs, 034 intake, 034 rear sway, OZ superturismo LM, catless midpipes, center mufflers cut out, sport exhaust zip tie mod, 42DD shifter bushings (must have for 50$) and HPA dog bone mount. I might be missing some things lol.


Some nice mods, FYI the shifter bushing can be had here for $17.00 from Phenix Engineering, got them for my 1998 GTI and the 1991 Corrado.

https://phenixengineering.com/shop/shifter-bracket-bushings/
DSC09987 by Jack Landry, on Flickr


----------



## TornadoRedMK6 (Oct 16, 2011)

Those are the bracket bushings, I didn’t touch those. The actual shifter linkage bushings are where all the slop is!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TornadoRedMK6 said:


> Those are the bracket bushings, I didn’t touch those. The actual shifter linkage bushings are where all the slop is!


Gotcha thanks, replaced those as well on both cars. Should pay more attention to what I read LOL.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

robotvoice said:


> Looking good. That's a pretty awesome Christmas gift to yourself :thumbup:


Exactly this!  Congrats, @northendroid! :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Exactly this!  Congrats, @northendroid! :thumbup:


Thanks, I've already gone through your build and your videos great info on tracking the car, appreciate you sharing with others :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Thanks, I've already gone through your build and your videos great info on tracking the car, appreciate you sharing with others :thumbup:


You're welcome, mate.


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

northendroid said:


> Thanks, that it is! What have you done to your TTRS? First thing will be wheels for mine then UM tune in the spring.


So far just shifter bushings, 42DD test pipes, and the 034 Motorsport carbon intake. Looking to do a tune in the spring too.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Picked up the car today first impression is the sales guy was right the car is mint. Second this will get you some traffic tickets if you don't keep an eye on the speedo. An additional bonus again is the car came with Audi car cover, Weather Tech and TT floor mats. Up early tomorrow morning and 10 1/2hrs ride home looking forward to it  To bad had to get it dirty they did a great job at detailing it :sly:

Man this car is an absolute blast to drive.


----------



## TornadoRedMK6 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks good enjoy the trip and try to stay out of trouble, the UM tune makes it even more vulnerable to tickets LOL. Are you going to drive it during winter?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TornadoRedMK6 said:


> Looks good enjoy the trip and try to stay out of trouble, the UM tune makes it even more vulnerable to tickets LOL. Are you going to drive it during winter?


No it's getting parked for the winter. Who did you get the UM tune from?


----------



## TornadoRedMK6 (Oct 16, 2011)

I got it from EU autowerks in woodbridge!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TornadoRedMK6 said:


> I got it from EU autowerks in woodbridge!


Thanks for the info.

Made it home safe, trip was a little tricky this morning, light snow and New Brunswick HWY 2 seem to have a higher centre crest then QC/ON. With a car that feeds back the road it really felt weird at first and took a bit of getting use to. Once out of NB still had wind blown snow till I reach Quebec City was clear sailing after that. Even with only all season the car did well, was expecting a harsher ride but was surprisingly please with the ride quality. 

After 1,100 kms, bath time!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Did vagcom mods today:
1. no more seatbelt light/warning
2. no more door chime when ignition on and driver door open
3.Windows up through rain sensor
4.Window up holding lock button on FOB
5.Window down holding unlock on FOB
6.LED DRL stay on when turn signal active (no wink)
7.Synchronized mirror adjustments
8.Disable NAV & Phone warning messages while entering data at speed


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Really didn't want to, but I put it way for the winter today:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Got a quote today for Opticoat Pro and Opticoat Pro Plus man this stuff is not cheap, but it does include clay bar, paint correction and then the ceramic coating, 2 year warranty just because the car is older then 5 years. Was also quoted a Quartz finish from another detailer which is good for 12-18 months for 1/4 of the price.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Had 12mm spacers when I ran the OEM Bristols on the bagged 2015 Passat, installed them on the TTRS today fitment is not bad.

Before:
[

After


Before:


After:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys, After some research I've decided to go with the Opticoat Pro ceramic coating, meeting up with the detailer tomorrow and have the booked for next Tuesday.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Was at the detailer's today he wanted to see the condition of the clear coat to see if only a single stage polish would correct the swirls, he was impressed with the clear coat condition for a 5 year old car. Black Panther Pearl has a purple hue in sunlight (cool effect IMO), I know it not a magical cure all product but I've had black car in the past, take a lot of effort to keep it clean and this will certainly help keep it look freshly waxes.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

+1 for opti-coat pro, I had it done this past summer on my a3, for the main reason that it is becoming my mainly "winter" car it was around $850 but it is very nice! even the touch less gas station car-washes leave it looking above average, the crud does not stick and rinses off with ease! in my head it seems that if it helps keep the car cleaner, and sealed the paint, it should help stop corrosion or at least slow it. The crap they put on the roads here is horrible so if the $850 investment slows or stops corrosion, it will be money ahead in the end.







[/URL]i/img]


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

$$Rich$$ said:


> +1 for opti-coat pro, I had it done this past summer on my a3, for the main reason that it is becoming my mainly "winter" car it was around $850 but it is very nice! even the touch less gas station car-washes leave it looking above average, the crud does not stick and rinses off with ease! in my head it seems that if it helps keep the car cleaner, and sealed the paint, it should help stop corrosion or at least slow it. The crap they put on the roads here is horrible so if the $850 investment slows or stops corrosion, it will be money ahead in the end.


Thanks for the feedback, car looks great and your right it's an investment in "protection". Did you get the TT done as well, two awesome cars bud!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Just got back from the detailer and absolutely thrilled at how the Opticoat Pro came out. The pictures don't do it justice the depth of the shine is amazing, IMO well worth the money.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks awsome, man! :thumbup:


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Looks awsome, man! :thumbup:





robotvoice said:


> Looking good!


Thanks guys, did first mod on the car, more of a preventive maintenance thing. The rear tail lights ground wire is underize and overtime overheats the connector and the bulbs socket assembly ground pin:



The idea is to supply an additional ground to the light assembly:




Ran the ground wire through the existing grommet and into the trunk where it terminate out of the elements. Added a two Deutsch connector, double nut on the wire ring connector and S.S. fastners:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Shortly after get the TTRS I did some Vagcom tweaks only to find out that the fuel door wouldn't open with the the door switch, had to use emergency release in the truck. Though I'd done something wrong check that fuel door was check off in Vagcom


Yesterday I rescanned the car before starting to tear the trunk panel off to get to the bottom of this, 


Turns out that the coil on the fuel flap solenoid is burnt, got one coming. Could just imagine what this would have cost me at the Audi dealership? LOL not happening!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Road trip with the TTRS yesterday to Barrie had a line on some wheels but turned out the rear wheels had too much poke, but they're the brand and model I was looking to purchase so got to see what they'd looked like on the car, I like what I saw!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Picked up some new wheels today, fit tested front and rear, going to need 15mm spacer so the front clears the calipers. Had to go with a staggered setup because of the offset available, OEM wheels have a high offset of 52. Setup is Matte Black 19 x 8.5 ET 42, 19 x 9.5 ET 47


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Did the exhaust flap mod today, disconnected the vacuum line at the flap, inserted a machine screw into the vac line and installed an OEM style clamp.





just need a 1/8" vac line plug to keep dirt out of the valve to finish off the mod.  Sounds great!


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Really nice looking wheels! 

I see also that we have made or planned to do almost identical updates of or TT's, great minds think alike! 

I have tried mine on track now and it worked great, I hope you get the chance to try yours also soon!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Iqbad said:


> Really nice looking wheels!
> 
> I see also that we have made or planned to do almost identical updates of or TT's, great minds think alike!
> 
> I have tried mine on track now and it worked great, I hope you get the chance to try yours also soon!


Thanks bud! Funny thing is I read through your thread yesterday seing the same thing LOL! I really like what your brake ducts, was wondering if you'd be willing to share your CAD file, I have a buddy that has a high speed printer for prototyping and I'd like him to make a set for me. We aren't the type of guys to steal a design from someone else work, he's in the car manufacturing of Audi/VW parts for a long time and he's had his design parts duplicated from other USA companies.

Here's a prototype part he's fabricated for the VW Corrado G60 supercharger rear bracket support. He is waiting for a few more guy that are interested in getting this bracket fab up, I'm waiting one myself for my G60 build.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbAaoUmDhSQ/?taken-by=iabedindustries

I see your on "Markus" thread as well he's tracking his TTRS on the "Ring" in Germany got some cool video and great source for info, can't wait to see your videos as well.:thumbup: As far as tracking mine won't for another year before I gather parts, got my better half that keep an eye on car parts I purchase :facepalm: LOL. With know three project on the go I maybe selling one off.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> [...]
> I see your on "Markus" thread as well he's tracking his TTRS on the "Ring" in Germany got some cool video and great source for info... [...]


:wave::heart:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Finally got the new wheel on:

Rohana RC10 Matte Black
Stock ride height
Continental Extreme Contact - 255/35/19 all around
19" x 8.5" Front ET 42 + 13mm spacer = ET29
19" X 9.5" Rear ET 47 + 5mm spacer = ET 42


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

Those wheels look NICE. How much do they weigh?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

robotvoice said:


> Those wheels look NICE. How much do they weigh?


Thanks, sorry never weighed the wheels.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Did a follow up session (which is part of installation of the ceramic coating) with the detailer that applied the Opti-coat Pro today, he also applied Optic-coat Pro the new wheels and showed my how to properly wash and dry the car using the Optic-coat products ("No Rinse" and "Opti-Seal"). Man I'm really impressed with this product, you pressure was it first (no soap) you wash it with "No Rinse" using foam sponge no downward pressure on the sponge, just push it across the surface, spray one squirt of Opti-Seal on the panel your washing, dry it a microfiber towel and your done. Whole process take 15 minute and the car looks like you just finished waxing it. Again well worth the money if anyone think of doing this, you'll have no regrets.

When I purchased the Audi had to mount a front plate but the car didn't have the OEM front plate mount, secondly I didn't really like the look of it either. The tow hook setup would have been ugly as well because of the front tow hook location, would have been a huge space behind the plate.

Tow hook on my son's Golf, would have even more pronounced on the Audi:

Front plate:
 

Found this bracket called "Sly Bracket" https://www.slybrackets.com/store/, it ships out of Honolulu, Hawaii. Very nice quality product, all stainless steel hardware, powder coat frame, blue locktite applied to critical fasteners and huge mount of flexibility, additional mounting spacers. Work perfectly for the location I was looking at for the plate.




Multiple mount adjustments and spacers:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Installed boost gauge into the vent on the Audi, I'd bought a used 034 Motorsport intake manifold boost tap so used that to tie int he plumbing, tied in the wiring into the engine fuse box since there was some spare used fuse slots.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks bud!
Finally a warmer and sunny day! Got the car washed inside and out plus the engine bay. Installed an emblem I'd picked up a few months ago, a logo that David from StanceDubs (local VW/Audi shop) gave me .


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow! That looks very cool as well, man!


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Thanks bud!
> Finally a warmer and sunny day! Got the car washed inside and out plus the engine bay. Installed an emblem I'd picked up a few months ago, a logo that David from StanceDubs (local VW/Audi shop) gave me .


Is your car painted in Panther black or Phantom black? I can't tell the difference between the two. Whatever your paint is, its "metallic" effect really shows up nice in the sun.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Fasdude said:


> Is your car painted in Panther black or Phantom black? I can't tell the difference between the two. Whatever your paint is, its "metallic" effect really shows up nice in the sun.


Thank you, it's Black Panther don't know if you've seen one up close, depending on the view angle it's a purplish hew very cool


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I've recently purchased from an Audi forum a new but never installed 034 Motorsport sway bar and adjustable end links for less then I'd of paid for sway bar along (got to love that). Going to install it in the next few days. Cars also going into UM dealer tomorrow.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*At Stancedub in Montreal UM Dealer*

Like to thank David from Stancedubs performed the UM flash, that kick her up a notch :laugh:



https://stancedubs.com/


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

northendroid said:


> Thanks bud! Funny thing is I read through your thread yesterday seing the same thing LOL! I really like what your brake ducts, was wondering if you'd be willing to share your CAD file, I have a buddy that has a high speed printer for prototyping and I'd like him to make a set for me. We aren't the type of guys to steal a design from someone else work, he's in the car manufacturing of Audi/VW parts for a long time and he's had his design parts duplicated from other USA companies.
> 
> Here's a prototype part he's fabricated for the VW Corrado G60 supercharger rear bracket support. He is waiting for a few more guy that are interested in getting this bracket fab up, I'm waiting one myself for my G60 build.
> 
> ...


Send me an e-mail on eric(at)erian(dot)se and I will find the CAD file for you! I delivered my car in to get öhlins shocks, and they broke one of my ducts during their testing, must have been some rock or something on the road. I guess I just have to print a new one!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Iqbad said:


> Send me an e-mail on eric(at)erian(dot)se and I will find the CAD file for you! I delivered my car in to get öhlins shocks, and they broke one of my ducts during their testing, must have been some rock or something on the road. I guess I just have to print a new one!


Thanks again for the CAD file, I have Issam printing them out for me, greatly appreciated!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Eurokracy 2018*

Was at Eurokracy 2018 last weekend and took the car down the 1/4 mile for the first time. Was very pleasure with the UM tune feature and the results. Next major mods ($$$) 034 intake and a downpipe to take the tune to stage 2.




Was in good company as well mini-me (TTRS) with big brother (R8 - V10)  Hooked up with the Quebec Audi Group awesome cars and people!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Installed the 034 Motorsport rear sway bar and adjustable end links on the Audi today.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Got the Haldex flashed with United Motorsport software at Stancedubs today:



https://stancedubs.com/


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

What does the flash do, how does the Haldex work afterwards?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> What does the flash do, how does the Haldex work afterwards?


*Performance Mode:* When requesting the most performance from your car, the software passes more torque to the rear, while still retaining drive-ability and keeping within hardware limits. Performance requested is based on pedal position. The harder you press the pedal, the more torque the software will transfer to the rear.

*ECO Mode*: While cruising the software decouples any drive to the rear, this creates better fuel economy while cruising. Also decreases wear on an expensive non serviceable part. ECO mode is automatically engaged when your car moving along the road at steady speed, at the same for throttle position. For Example, if you are driving down the road at a steady 70 mph this will engage ECO mode. At any point, if wheel spin is detected, 4wd will be engaged.

*Variable Brake Distribution: * While braking the software applies appropriate torque to the rear. This makes the car more stable in a hard braking situation, unlike stock which disengages the 4-motion clutch this software keep the torque to the rear wheel while braking, offering a far more aggressive deceleration capability. A MAJOR part of this control software modification is vehicle speed, which prevents any binding of the drive train whilst steering at ANY low speeds (ie trying to park the car).

Unlike HPA Performance Controller which you physically replace the Haldex Module, this utilizes the stock module and the tune is flashed directly to the Haldex module and not the ECU. Should the Haldex require replacement you bring it to a UM dealer and they'll re-flash the the new one.

Stock Haldex is front wheel bias with this software the max. torque transfer is 50/50.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Change out the Glow Shift Boost Gauge, dark face made it hard to see during the day (these are cheap gauges and you get what you pay for). Replaced with a Podi Boost Gauge boost line goes to a sensor which drive the stepper motor in the gauge, gauge can be programmed to warning an over-boost condition. Nice quality gauge.


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Great progress on your RS! :thumbup:

How do you like the UM Haldex Flash?
It's great that there´s finally an alternative to HPA.
Since no hardware is changed, it would be really interesting how it performs compared to the HPA controller...


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

northendroid said:


> Thank you! Haven't had it out on a road course only the 1/4 mile track and no wheel spin at launch (Haldex reacts very quickly to wheel spin). The torque in this car truly put a smile on my face every time I launch it . Your right it is an good alternative to the HPA it's cheaper and no hardware change, the reason why I've gone this route. I liked the idea that modes are done automatically and the torque to the rear wheel is also used during hard braking.


You’re right, torque and traction are really sensational. 
But Gen4 and above shouldn't have the delay of Gen1 anyway...
I have the HPA controller installed (there was no alternative at the time), and wasn't very happy with it at first, as it still felt front wheel biased.
But it turned out it was only because of the wrong the rolling radius of my tires. After correcting this, the car felt really great. 
All in all I´m very happy with it, but If I had to decide again, I probably would also try the UM flash. I´m a bit sceptical if the HPA hardware is really needed…


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Wolfsgart car show - Essex Junction Vermont*

First time at the Wolfsgart Car Show, great venue and some awesome cars. Here an MK1 and TTS in the Alpha class:






Couple of nice bagged wagons:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Last day at Volfsgart and I'm bringing home some hardware from the show. Second place in the Audi A Platform, woohooo !!!



Heading back home tomorrow but not before getting up early and cruising Vermont's mountains to Stowe and Smugglers Notch


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats buddy!  :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Congrats buddy!  :thumbup:


Thanks! It was a great show, awesome cars and people. Be going back next year!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

At Berlin Klassik in Guelp, Ontario today, met up with Gabriel (Gab EuroSport) father at the meet with his wife's MK1 TT (Beautiful car). 

Two of Quebec's finest.



Yesterday picked up in Mississauga a 034 Motorsport Cold Air Intake and a splitter (made in Germany) for a Dominic that contacted me on Instagram to offer me parts he had for sale. Bonus the splitter was already painted Panther Black.  Installed both parts this morning prior to attending the show.



Also picked up R8 Red Top coilpacks, Oil and Coolant caps.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*034 Motorsport stands behind their product*

It’s refreshing when a company stands behind it’s product. Bought an 034 Motorsport rear sway bar and adjustable ends links from a Audizine member. There were still in the original packaging when they were shipped to me (never installed). When I installed the sway bar it ended up hitting the axles hub allen bolt (as shown in the photo). Contact 034 Motorsport tech department and through photo sent via email they couldn’t figure out why this was happening with fitment. They led me to Samuel Sanches, I explained that I don’t have a receipt because I wasn’t the original purchaser. Sent photo of the sway still packaged in the original shipping box and he agreed to have the tech department have a look at. Shipped it out to them and a few days ago I got a confirmation email saying they reviewed my claim and they would be processing a new sway bar. They could have taken the easy way out since I wasn’t the original purchaser but they stood behind they’re product instead. This speak volume of the companies ethics and customer service. Already have there products on my TTRS and will continue to do business with them. A huge thanks to Samuel for following through with this. Mistakes can be made in production but it’s what you do to fix the issue that set companies apart, hat off to you 034 Motorsport.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Installed the 034 Motorsport dog bone bushings and billet dog bone yesterday. The install is not for the faint of heart and would be an additional challenge without a hoist. Removing the subframe to replace the bearing require quite a bit more then is posted on the website. What's shown on the website is the final steps of removing the subframe, they are many more parts requiring removal to get it to this point. Well this was a trial run for the downpipe replacement! In addition had to jack the engine up to get the passenger side control arm bolt out, the bol hit the oil pan and why you need to jack the engine up as far as the motor mount will let you. Also had some issue with the bushing material above the u shape cut out bowing outward while pressing them in, you need to ensure that they a pressed in evenly and a very small sliver of material will be lost in that area when it's pushed into the subframe housing, this will not effect performance though. Vibration transfer to the inside of the car is minimal, very little at idle but more noticeable at low RPM when the clutch is engaged. The improved shifter feel is well worth the added vibration. Better feel for the shifter gates from 2nd to 3rd and 4th to 5th. Highly recommend the upgraded.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

On my last days off took the car out for the last cruise of the year before putting it away. Went from Cornwall to Huntsville Ontario on HWY 60 which take you through Algonquin Park. Hit some snow when nearing the park and here a few pics from the trip.









Also pickup a AWE intercooler from a guy in Mississauga only 1,500 kms on it, he's selling the car for a Porsche GT3.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Picked up Girodisc front rotors, Girodisc pads, and titanium spacer today. Bought a Forge BV from FB TTRS/RS3 member.





Took the car out of storage washed it and install new club logo sticker


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Got the rotors and pads installed, also bedded the rotors. 



370mm OEM front rotor for sale if anyone interested - 40,000km on them plenty rotor left.


----------



## jibahia (Apr 26, 2008)

northendroid said:


> On my last days off took the car out for the last cruise of the year before putting it away. Went from Cornwall to Huntsville Ontario on HWY 60 which take you through Algonquin Park. Hit some snow when nearing the park and here a few pics from the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hermosas fotos!! Felicitaciones por tu auto. Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Indeed! Absolutely awsome pics, mate! :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

jibahia said:


> Hermosas fotos!! Felicitaciones por tu auto. Saludos desde Argentina.


Gracias!



TheMaOdy66 said:


> Indeed! Absolutely awesome pics, mate! :thumbup:


Thanks bud!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

northendroid said:


> Got the rotors and pads installed, also bedded the rotors.


Your rotors are installed in the wrong direction.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

crew219 said:


> Your rotors are installed in the wrong direction.


Yup realized that and switched them out. Thank you for the input.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

At Niquet VW BBQ put on by EuroLife a local Montreal, Quebec VW/Audi Club. Met up with some familiar faces and met some new people, great event awesome hot dog!


----------



## Afarms (Nov 12, 2018)

northendroid said:


> Installed the Forge blow-off valve into the car today.


How do you like it? Is it over the top?


----------



## gozzy18 (Jan 29, 2011)

nice car northenddroid, what color of black is yours? phantom black or black panther? also how did you manage to get the video in motion to work, ive been trying to get it to work for a while , what exactly did you do if you don't mind?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

gozzy18 said:


> nice car northenddroid, what color of black is yours? phantom black or black panther? also how did you manage to get the video in motion to work, ive been trying to get it to work for a while , what exactly did you do if you don't mind?


Thanks, bud!
It's Black Panther well named, in the sunlight it looks purple. Video Motion don't think our cars have that capability, the DVD is only for road maps. Not sure if you can play video off the SD cards.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Afarms said:


> How do you like it? Is it over the top?


Update - going to repipe the blow off back to turbo inlet pipe, too much noise for my liking.


----------



## gozzy18 (Jan 29, 2011)

nice color! mine is also black panther, how ever mine does have the auto spoiler and not the ttrs one, only 21 in black panthers sold in 2012 as per audi canada, yeah I read your list wrong of stuff you did on vcds, oh well, looking forward to your next mod!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

gozzy18 said:


> nice color! mine is also black panther, how ever mine does have the auto spoiler and not the ttrs one, only 21 in black panthers sold in 2012 as per audi canada, yeah I read your list wrong of stuff you did on vcds, oh well, looking forward to your next mod!


Yes, black panther is amazing the purplish effect in the sunlight is most likely why they named that. 

So on another note, after multiple launches down the 1/4 mile and some recent lapping events, the clutch let go. While lapping I was having difficulty changing gears so I pull out of the session early. Thought I could lip the car back home from the event, only made it 15km down the highway. Replacement clutch will be the Sach Performance clutch which has held 630wtq according to Iroz Motorsport so well over the 442wtq UM Stage 1 tune. Even stage 2 is 495wtq.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks absolutely amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Looks absolutely amazing! :thumbup:


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

northendroid said:


> Yes, black panther is amazing the purplish effect in the sunlight is most likely why they named that.
> 
> So on another note, after multiple launches down the 1/4 mile and some recent lapping events, the clutch let go. While lapping I was having difficulty changing gears so I pull out of the session early. Thought I could lip the car back home from the event, only made it 15km down the highway. Replacement clutch will be the Sach Performance clutch which has held 630wtq according to Iroz Motorsport so well over the 442wtq UM Stage 1 tune. Even stage 2 is 495wtq.


*Update*

A little video on OEM clutch condition when pulled from the car :laugh:


----------



## meGabriel (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey northerndroid, are you still driving this beauty? I am thinking of changing the s6 with tts. The only question is can I fit my golf clubs inside the trunk ...


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

meGabriel said:


> Hey northerndroid, are you still driving this beauty? I am thinking of changing the s6 with tts. The only question is can I fit my golf clubs inside the trunk ...


Yes I’ll have back on the road tomorrow after the clutch replacement it a blast to drive. The drunk looks deceiving from to outside, is surprisingly very spacious you have no issues getting clubs in it with the rear seat down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Oil Pressure Kit from iAbed Industries*

Like to thank Issam Abed for the custom oil pressure adapter he fabricated for me. Installed it today (fits on the engine lift hook), now I just need to install the oil pressure sensor and wiring. Next oil change will be replacing the oil pan with the one Issam added a bung to, for the oil temperature sensor.😎 http://www.iabedindustries.com/


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Update*

The sensor is installed, the gauge is fully functional.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Found a used set of Smoked Spyder taillights, love the look and the sequential signal LED's


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks very cool, man!  :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Looks very cool, man!  :thumbup:


Thanks, bud!

Installed the CTS test pipes today, great fitment nice quality pipes!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Next mod is the CTS Downpipe


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Rear Euro foglight tied into the park/brake light.



Sequential mirror turn signal


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Blackout headlight, Profile halos, sequential DRL's, click on first photo to view video


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

sorry - looks awful


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

caj1 said:


> sorry - looks awful


Not your car so really doesn't matter! But thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Neal376 (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice build! looks like we are in the same boat. I sent you a PM


----------



## ChatWithaNinja (Aug 14, 2021)

northendroid said:


> Yes I’ll have back on the road tomorrow after the clutch replacement it a blast to drive. The drunk looks deceiving from to outside, is surprisingly very spacious you have no issues getting clubs in it with the rear seat down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hey Northendroid - when you did the clutch replacement, did you have to replace the flywheel as well? 
I spoke to a shop and they said a flywheel replacement is necessary because no one resurfaces a stock flywheel... It seemed like some BS to me, but what happened with yours?
Also, PM me where you got the clutch and the price if you are ok with that. my clutch sucks so I'm going to go ahead and get a replacement to have on hand.
Best I've found so far is this:








Sachs Performance Clutch Kit (Sintered Metallic) - Audi 8J TTRS | 2.5T


881864001735KT Sachs Performance Clutch Kit (Sintered Metallic) - Audi 8J TTRS | 2.5T




www.urotuning.com


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ChatWithaNinja said:


> Hey Northendroid - when you did the clutch replacement, did you have to replace the flywheel as well?
> I spoke to a shop and they said a flywheel replacement is necessary because no one resurfaces a stock flywheel... It seemed like some BS to me, but what happened with yours?
> Also, PM me where you got the clutch and the price if you are ok with that. my clutch sucks so I'm going to go ahead and get a replacement to have on hand.
> Best I've found so far is this:
> ...


 Yes replaced the flywheel as well, that is the correct clutch. It's a little stiffer than the OEM clutch but not extremely hard to hold in traffic.


----------



## ChatWithaNinja (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks budd.
The flywheels I found are here:





2013 Audi TT SPEC - LMPerformance


Buy 2013 Audi TT SPEC: We carry performance racing SPEC clutches, flywheels and Super Twin clutch kits at terrific prices. Shop for SPEC clutches and flywheels online today.



www.lmperformance.com




Probably go with Steel as it has a slightly better heat dissipation and better inertia for starting from a stop. 

Let me know if you know of any other good flywheels out there.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Good choice on the flywheel, not sure which one in my car the shop ordered it for me. I assume your tuned so this setup why have no issue with the additional torque the tune brings.


----------



## ChatWithaNinja (Aug 14, 2021)

Not tuned yet (that I know of). I am about to order the VCDS plug from ross-tech, then the fun begins. 
I'll be ordering a downpipe as well so when I get the clutch swapped out they can put that in at the same time. Might save a bit on labor, we'll see.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice! Are you going with the UM tube or Unitronics?


----------



## ChatWithaNinja (Aug 14, 2021)

Probably UM. Cheaper at $899 and the unitronic site is showing that the tune is for a "DSG transmission" despite me selecting the correct year and model - which makes me wonder if the site is loading properly or just badly worded... 
You got the UM, right? Have you had it dyno'd? I'll be getting a dyno done in the next week or so to get a baseline.


----------



## davemarco (Apr 8, 2021)

Did your clutch let go on the UM Stage 1 tune, or did you end up tuning for additional power before it gave up the ghost?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

davemarco said:


> Did your clutch let go on the UM Stage 1 tune, or did you end up tuning for additional power before it gave up the ghost?


Gave up on the UM tune.


----------



## davemarco (Apr 8, 2021)

northendroid said:


> Gave up on the UM tune.


Interesting - how so? Was it too weak, or did it have some negative effect?

What tune ended up killing your clutch?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

davemarco said:


> Interesting - how so? Was it too weak, or did it have some negative effect?
> 
> What tune ended up killing your clutch?


I knew it was going to happen one day because of the additional torque with the tune. Lasted 1.5 years before it did give out.


----------



## ChatWithaNinja (Aug 14, 2021)

Soooo,
You are saying that the UM tune had good enough torque to toast the clutch?? 
SIGN ME UP!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Yup exactly!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Any chance you can link to the flywheel you used? The link from 3 months ago comes to a 404 error. I'm mostly curious. Mine needs a clutch and although a dual mass CAN indeed be machined, I'm not doing that. I've done lots of reading with people still recommending sticking with the OE dual mass flywheel while upgrading the clutch.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes I've stuck with the OEM flywheel lighter flywheel can cause issues if I remember correctly.


----------



## PantherTTRS8J (11 mo ago)

northendroid said:


> Yes I've stuck with the OEM flywheel lighter flywheel can cause issues if I remember correctly.


Yes, it was the way to go, as the synchros can be a bit sensitive, dual mass is apparently the best for the trans


----------

